# 1-17 and 1-21 LaCrosse Area



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

Here are some of the pic's I took from the last two stoms we got here in last 5 days. Total between the two right around 12"


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

some more... payup


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

almost forgot about this one...

this guy passed me like i was standing still about a mile before I drove up on this


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Had a guy do that on new years day at 3 am on the interstate. There was about 3 inches on the road and I was hauling at 55 or so and a car went flying by at 75. About 20 seconds later he was spinning out of control, he hit the grass and went up a few feet but did not go completely over came down hard. Pulled over to see if he was okay and then asked him why he was going so fast at 3 am. He said he just moved here a couple of months ago from florida. he did not have to say anything more..


----------

